# Air Shocks & Air Springs for the XJ



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, I just ordered Air-Lift air springs (p/n 80702) for the front coil springs and Monroe air shocks (MA765) for the rear of the Cherokee!! My oversized tires are a bit too close with the added weight of 200-300 lbs of sand in the Rubber-Maid containers in the rear cargo area. If I add passangers then I get a slight rubbing. Hopefully the spring/shock combo will give me a bit of added height with the loads on and back to normal height with the loads off. Will give detailed install instructions & pictures when I get them.


Fran


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Have fun with the rear upper shock mounts, that was one of the reasons I went with the Airlift bags in the back.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

When you get the shock bolts out use Never-seze on the when you re install.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

festerw;691422 said:


> Have fun with the rear upper shock mounts, that was one of the reasons I went with the Airlift bags in the back.


That was my biggest concern and contemplated the bags, but the cost was too high. Since I have 124K miles, I needed new shocks anyway. Pain now or pain later!! I've read many writeups on JeepForum.com and am ready to tackle it!!

Fran


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Another thought I don't know if there is enough room but you may want to try removing them with an impact driver (the kind you hit with a hammer, not the air powered) that may loosen them up without snapping them. I used mine to remove the torx bolts on the windshield hinges on my dads YJ to put the mirror relocation brackets on.

Other than that alot of PB Blaster and some heat from a propane torch would probably help too.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

festerw;692030 said:


> Another thought I don't know if there is enough room but you may want to try removing them with an impact driver (the kind you hit with a hammer, not the air powered) that may loosen them up without snapping them. I used mine to remove the torx bolts on the windshield hinges on my dads YJ to put the mirror relocation brackets on.
> 
> Other than that alot of PB Blaster and some heat from a propane torch would probably help too.


Three of my favorite techniques!!



theplowmeister;691427 said:


> When you get the shock bolts out use Never-seze on the when you re install.


I have a jar just waiting in my toolbox!!

Fran


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

With an XJ - you have leaf springs in the back anyway - so the air shocks are the most economical choice - and on the back, the ride quality isnt as important.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

The XJ rear leaf springs are notoriously weak also, I had a 99 and a 98 both had inverted rear springs. The 99 got an HD spring upgrade from quadratec and the 98 got the Airlift bags which at the time were ~160. The 98 saw plowing and regular trailer towing so the bags were the best bang for the buck without having to mess with the very prone to break upper shock bolts.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a right front shot of the tire/fender clearance with the plow up and about 200 lbs of sand in back. The suspension is stock. Many say the wheel hub centerline to the bottom of the fender flair should be about 17.5" at the front. Mine measures about 16" with the plow off the ground. With the 16" tires the front could rub if I have any passengers in the Jeep. I hope the air springs will help!!

Fran


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh yeah - the airlift makes all the difference in the world in the front. Here is an old shot of my TJ - unmodded, when i first got it. It sat on the bump stops with the plow up....









With the airbags and 32" tires - still stock springs.









Basically by adding bump stop you can increase or decrease the amount of compression of the plow weight.... You would use longer bolts and add piece of 1" pipe or hockey pucks to drop the round plastic bump stop (barely visible in the shot from behind a coil.....)

First picture is unloaded... Second pic is plow up.....


----------

